# Need Grenade Glove Review



## Guest

I am asking this one for my girl, I already rock a set of Grenade gloves and have conviced her to join the army. She is looking at the Silly Pink Bunny gloves, I laughed when I heard the name but that's what they are. Does anyone know anything about them, other than what's listed on the sites? Anyone ever use them? Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## T.J.

i'm unimpressed with all grenade gear. they have a reputation for poor quality. 

but damn it looks cool. /sarc


----------



## laz167

Mitts are the way to go with grenade, they're gloves arent really warm.


----------



## Guest

laz167 said:


> Mitts are the way to go with grenade, they're gloves arent really warm.


I agree, mine have pipe gloves inside the mits and I love how warm they are. She just does not want mittens, she likes the freedom to move each finger if needed. I keep trying to tell her mittens are far better, but that hasn't got me anywhere yet...


----------



## killclimbz

Pow, Hestra, Black Diamond, heck even Burton all make gloves that will keep her hands warm. Rome may be another brand. I have a pair of spring riding leathers I bought two seasons ago and are still holding up. Which is amazing, considering I usually go through 2-3 pairs of gloves a season. One pair mid winter, and one pair in the spring. So quality wise they might be good, warmth wise, well I haven't put them to the test.


----------



## LouG

You can look for the lobster-style glove. It lets you use your index finger for things like strapping in, pulling out you cell phone/trail map/ipod etc. and gives you the warmth that comes with mittens.

Grenade Gloves are honestly awful; don't stay waterproof, don't stay warm, don't stay together. They have heavy marketing and some appealing designs though and that's why so many people ride them.

Check out Celtek, POW and DaKine. Better quality with similar aesthetics.


----------



## laz167

well I actually saw these at Marshall's, yes marshall's for $19, and if you can talk your GF out from buying them do so. As mch as i like Grenade those gloves look and feel cheap.


----------



## Guest

*grenades*

i actually just picked these up in black, and they're the best i've ever had. as long as i'm not pulling out my hands to talk on my cell, my fingers have never been warmer... plus the insides are cozy as F! check em' out:

Grenade Schizoid Gloves : Red | from SolsticeSupply.com on Sale

got them from solsticesupply.com. came fast and CHEAP


----------



## Hurl3y182

i have some grenade gloves, and i can say that always become embedded with moisture and then eventually freeze to be hard as a rock.
buttt, im used to them, and the numbing in my hands make me know im still alive.

*and i have 2 other low/no-brand "pipe"gloves that are rotated throughout the day.
so i usually only pull out the grenades when i wanna look sexy (as if the ladies are mainly focused on my hands)


----------



## ATOTony76

While danny kass is one of my favorite riders of all time, his company and their products are way way WAY over priced, over hyped and shitty. And as much as would love to support a local portland company, i cant stand to use their gear.

With that said, check out another local portland company Candy Grind, or check out Celtic.


----------



## kingkoajmr

I think you mean Celtek. And while I love the fit and dexterity allowed by my Grenade Kass TMNT gloves, they don't function well in the wet PNW snow. They might work better in the dry Utah snow, but here they're soggy in a half day.


----------

